# starwood week to II



## kitkatRN (Apr 14, 2007)

I am trying to get my Starwood 2007 week depostited into II. This is a new purchase and I seem to be having trouble. Any ideas as to what could be the problem. It just isn't showing up in my existing II account. How long should I wait before I call Starwood back to try again? Is Starwood open on the weekends to take care of things like this?
Thanks for any info anyone can give me! 
Kat


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

Before II will list your new TS, II will verify with Starwood that you are now an owner at the starwood resort. This can take awhile.  

For new owners of an II resort (not a starwood resort) you may be able to have II accept your week without the resort verifcation being completed. You just have to call and ask. 
For starwood owners, Since starwood will sometimes deposit a different week and resort than what you have reserved, this isn't a possibility for you.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 14, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> I am trying to get my Starwood 2007 week depostited into II. This is a new purchase and I seem to be having trouble. Any ideas as to what could be the problem. It just isn't showing up in my existing II account. How long should I wait before I call Starwood back to try again? Is Starwood open on the weekends to take care of things like this?
> Thanks for any info anyone can give me!
> Kat



Where do you own?  I own at Maui and they gave me a separate number for my Starwood.  They said that I couldn't combine it with my current II account because we pay for II through our MFs.  Could that be the problem?  Just guessing here..


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought a resale voluntary resort and do not belong to SVN so I have to have my own II account. I already have one for my Marriott week so I have now paid to add my new week to this account. I wonder how long it really takes? The II rep said next week but I don't know it this is true.
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 16, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> I bought a resale voluntary resort and do not belong to SVN so I have to have my own II account. I already have one for my Marriott week so I have now paid to add my new week to this account. I wonder how long it really takes? The II rep said next week but I don't know it this is true.
> Sincerely
> Kat


I called II and added my resale PGA on 4/3 along with another resort and paid the 1 year extension fee.
As of today, it wasn't added to my account.
I called Starwood  Customer Service and they told me that I actually had to call them as I did today - and they will now deposit the weeks 11 and 12, 2007 PGA into my II account.
It is a bit different then the usual II procedure.
So step one - call II and add the ownership to your II account and pay the fee.
Step two - wait a few days then call Starwood and request they deposit a week into your account.
Hope this helps.....


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Grayfal--I called Saturday and added the resort to II and paid the  1 year extention fee. Are your weeks now visible in your II account to search with? I think I will try Starwood again today.
Thank you
Kat


----------



## BarryTX (Apr 17, 2007)

As I learn about SVO and SVN, one of the 'quirks' that sounds really weird is the idea that Starwood will deposit into II a different resort than what you own and different week than what you are reserving.  Do I have this right?  Is this true regardless of which resort is your home resort, and no difference whether it is mandatory or voluntary in SVN?  How do owners at the very expensive SVO properties protect themselves in the process of exchanging with II?

Barry


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Barry--I have read about this on these boards for quite some time now. I didn't buy a really expensive resort but if I had I think I would really consider renting or sending family on a nice trip for the main. fee before trading with II. I have read several posts where Starwood obliged the person with the week they requested for deposit. It is very late for my 2007 year to get a good week so I don't really expect it. I only bought eoy so I hope to use it eoy.This year is just too late. I almost didn't buy into Starwood due to the fact you don't know what week you get to deposit. I figure that I'm just dipping into their system just a little bit by buying eoy. What has your expierence been with Starwood and II?
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## BarryTX (Apr 17, 2007)

Kat,

I'm still a newbie in the learning process.  We really love Hawaii, and of the 2 places we have stayed (Poipu on Kauii being the other) we really enjoyed the swimming / snorkeling at Kaanapali.  For that reason I keep looking and learning about different options centered around there. 

I expect if we bought there we would primarily use it there rather than exchange, but I do want to understand the exchange options as I'm sure we would do that some of the time.  You are probably right, though, a direct exchange, renting, or letting the family use it may be preferable than an exchange through II (at least from what I can tell).  

WKOVR is expensive, but it sure looks nice.

Barry


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2007)

BarryTX said:


> How do owners at the very expensive SVO properties protect themselves in the process of exchanging with II?
> 
> Barry



It doesn't make sense to deposit a very expensive week with II, because you are very unlikely to get equal value in return.  

If you can't use an expensive Starwood week, you get more value out of it by doing an internal Starwood exchange, or renting it.  If you want to do exchanges, you are better off buying a cheap week on ebay for exchanging, and using or renting your $$$ weeks.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> Thanks Grayfal--I called Saturday and added the resort to II and paid the  1 year extension fee. Are your weeks now visible in your II account to search with? I think I will try Starwood again today.
> Thank you
> Kat


As I stated, I called Starwood yesterday after having paid my II additional resort fee on 4/3.
Today I see this.........

Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort • PGN
  Unit       
2007 (Float) 2BED FLOAT  Available         
Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637  
2008 (Float) 2BED FLOAT  Available         
Note: Contact resort/club to obtain reservation or assignment. 1-888-9869637

Starwood said it will take 2-3 days to see my deposit in II.



kitkatRN said:


> Hi Barry--I have read about this on these boards for quite some time now. I didn't buy a really expensive resort but if I had I think I would really consider renting or sending family on a nice trip for the main. fee before trading with II. *I have read several posts where Starwood obliged the person with the week they requested for deposit. *It is very late for my 2007 year to get a good week so I don't really expect it. I only bought eoy so I hope to use it eoy.This year is just too late. I almost didn't buy into Starwood due to the fact you don't know what week you get to deposit. I figure that I'm just dipping into their system just a little bit by buying eoy. What has your experience been with Starwood and II?
> Sincerely
> Kat



As you state above, I have read on the board that Starwood can deposit any week. My week floats 1-17, 40ish-47, 51-52
So when I called yesterday, I requested they deposit a PGA week in February or March 2007. They said they had both, which did I prefer?
I requested they deposit a week 11 1BR and 12 1BR, March 17 and March 24, 2007.

I will post when I see the deposit.



DeniseM said:


> It doesn't make sense to deposit a very expensive week with II, because you are very unlikely to get equal value in return.


How am I suppose to trade into all those nice places?  
Seriously, I use my 1BR Marriott Aruba Surf club and rent my studio if i am not going to use it.


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 17, 2007)

So when I called yesterday, I requested they deposit a PGA week in February or March 2007. They said they had both, which did I prefer?
I requested they deposit a week 11 1BR and 12 1BR, March 17 and March 24, 2007.

I called Starwood today and they said they comfirmed to II that I was an owner and what I owned. They are now going to deposit a week. I requested any August week or Thanksgiving week. The person I spoke to said they weren't the ones that could view the availability of the deposits so I would just have to wait and see what I got. Who did you talk to that knew what exactly they Starwood had to deposit and what is the phone number? Maybe I'm not calling the right number because I only have one.
Thanks for your help! 
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 17, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> I called Starwood today and they said they comfirmed to II that I was an owner and what I owned. They are now going to deposit a week. I requested any August week or Thanksgiving week. The person I spoke to said they weren't the ones that could view the availability of the deposits so I would just have to wait and see what I got. Who did you talk to that knew what exactly they Starwood had to deposit and what is the phone number? Maybe I'm not calling the right number because I only have one.
> Thanks for your help!
> Sincerely
> Kat


I called the 'regular' number - and asked for customer service.
Sheraton Owners
888.SV.OWNER (888.786.9637)
from here - http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/contactus/index.jsp

The person I got was extremely helpful in providing me with my owner number and several other items on my check-off list.
My first thought was that I hope ALL my CS contacts with Starwood are this good.
Of course I will have to see if they do deposit the march weeks.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 27, 2007)

GrayFal said:


> I have read on the board that Starwood can deposit any week. My week floats 1-17, 40ish-47, 51-52
> So when I called yesterday, I requested they deposit a PGA week in February or March 2007. They said they had both, which did I prefer?
> I requested they deposit a week 11 1BR and 12 1BR, March 17 and March 24, 2007.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to update......

I had to call back on 4/20 as after 4 days I did not see my deposit - apparently Starwood tried to deposit at the same time II was adding the ownership to my account...Okay, they will do it again.
On 4/23 I see that 2 weeks have been transfered to my account but they are weeks in October, not what I asked for. Called Starwood again and was told the weeks 10,11,12 that they had to transfer to my account had been late deposits so they would have only been able to trade within 60 days....no good!
HOWEVER, I told them I didn't want week 40 during hurricane season in FL. Starwood tried to tell me that II rates weeks 1-52 as red in FL - I did not agree with this and asked for another week to be deposited.
As it turns out, they didn't have any weeks to transfer to my account that I felt were acceptable and in the Prime season, so instead I made a new reservation for week 51.
One is now deposited in my II account and I am waiting for the second week to get into the account.


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 28, 2007)

The same thing happened to me! They tried to deposit the week several times before it was a go because II didn't recognize my new ownership yet. Even the day my new resort showed up in my account and said available for deposit II refused the week when Starwood tried to deposit it. I did get Sep 1-8 2007 week deposited into my account. I am happy with the trades it seems to be pulling but have not yet made an exchange. Best of luck to you Grayfal--I hope you get the trade you want. Maybe it's just too late to get a high value week for this year.
Sincerely.
Kat


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 29, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> The same thing happened to me! They tried to deposit the week several times before it was a go because II didn't recognize my new ownership yet. Even the day my new resort showed up in my account and said available for deposit II refused the week when Starwood tried to deposit it. I did get Sep 1-8 2007 week deposited into my account. I am happy with the trades it seems to be pulling but have not yet made an exchange. Best of luck to you Grayfal--I hope you get the trade you want. Maybe it's just too late to get a high value week for this year.
> Sincerely.
> Kat


In FL, Christmas week is high value....and I don't kNOW where I want to go yet so having a late in the year 2007 week deposited gives me more time to use the week.
Labor Day week should be a goody!


----------



## kitkatRN (Apr 29, 2007)

You're right--I forgot all about Christmas!  This will be our first Christmas in Florida--I'm so excited. I hope I continue to get good weeks deposited with Starwood. If so I may buy Starwood again!
Sincerely
Kat


----------

